# Drei Probleme.

## Melchior

Hallo

Problem Nummer 1:

```

[size=14]

root@minas-tirith / # emerge -p mozilla

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mozilla-1.5-r1

root@minas-tirith / # emerge mozilla

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-www/mozilla-1.5-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) mozilla-source-1.5.tar.bz2

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 7fff5f1f5e9757eec09fd81051c34db4

>>>  your file's digest: 654fc17feb790a59868050f5031462fd

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//enigmail-0.82.2.tar.gz

root@minas-tirith / #

[/size]

```

Mozilla hab ich schon 2x neu downgeloaded und in distfiles gepackt oder es packen lassen, klappt aber nicht bei emergen.

Problem 2:

Der neue kernel-2.6.0, nach emerge über development-ebuild und backen des Kernel kommt beim Booten nur ein schwarzen Bild, der Rechner bootet aber im Hintergrund weiter. Hab gehört das es angeblich an Framebuffer liegt. Wenn ich bei lilo.conf vga=xxx entferne geht es, aber dann in einer sehr schlechten Auflösung.

Desweitern funktioniert mein nach unendlichen Qualen eingerichtetes ISDN-System unter 2.6.0 nicht mehr. Wenn ich 2.4.23 benutze geht es wieder. Weiss jemand wenn die offiziellen 2.6.0  gentoo-source ebuilds kommen?

3. Problem

Wie bekomme ich KDE 3.1.4 deutsch? Habs zwar die Desktop-Hilfe von Gentoo gelesen, da steht nur was von linguas="de".

Letzte Frage

Gibt es einen guten Guide zur Fluxbox-Einrichtung, ausser den von Gentoo. Optisch spricht mich Fluxbox nach dieser Konfiguration noch nicht ganz an, es geht auch einiges nicht was da beschrieben wurde.

Vielen Dank

----------

## Mac Fly

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Problem 
> 
> Wie bekomme ich KDE 3.1.4 deutsch? Habs zwar die Desktop-Hilfe von Gentoo gelesen, da steht nur was von linguas="de".

 

```
 linguas="de" emerge kde-i18n
```

----------

## Melchior

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   3. Problem 
> 
> Wie bekomme ich KDE 3.1.4 deutsch? Habs zwar die Desktop-Hilfe von Gentoo gelesen, da steht nur was von linguas="de". 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo

dann kommt das

```

root@minas-tirith / # linguas="de" emerge kde-i18n

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.1.4 to /

>>> Unpacking source...

 *

 * You must define a LINGUAS environment variable that contains a list

 * of the country codes for which languages you would like to install.

 *

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kde-i18n-3.1.4 failed.

!!! Function src_unpack, Line 41, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

root@minas-tirith / #

```

THX

----------

## awiesel

Probiers doch mal so: *Quote:*   

> LINGUAS="de" emerge kde-i18n

 

----------

## Sas

guck mal ob du auch die framebuffer unterstützung für vesa grafik im kernel hast, damit sollte dein bild dann eigentlich richtig aussehen.

isdn treiber gibt es AFAIK noch nicht für 2.6.0, allerdings bin ich da nicht sicher, da ich kein isdn nutze.

zu 3: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## psyqil

 *Melchior wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiss jemand wenn die offiziellen 2.6.0  gentoo-source ebuilds kommen?
> 
> 

 

Am 18. Dezember. Oh, das war ja schon...   :Very Happy: 

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

Dann klappt's auch mit dem framebuffer!

----------

## Melchior

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> Probiers doch mal so: *Quote:*   LINGUAS="de" emerge kde-i18n 

 

Hi

Super! Hat geholfen.

MFG

----------

## UTgamer

Hallo,

zu Problem 2, ich habs auch nicht geschafft den KDE 3.1.4 auf deutsch zu Installieren, siehe einige ältere Postings von Mitte-Ende letzter Woche.

Also hab ich die engl. Version installiert um mir nachträglich vom FTP-Server die 128MB grosse kde-i18n heruntergeladen die nach dem entpacken 640MB gross war, und die mit ./configure sowie ./make und ./make_install  installiert.

Jetzt kann ich (Muhahaha) von Africaans bis Zuluu alles einstellen auch Deutsch, lool.

===========================================================================

Naja bestens hat ja geklappt. Blos warum bei mir nicht snüff.

----------

## Melchior

Hi

Problem 1 ist mein größtes Hinderniss. Ohne Mozilla kann man kaum gut Surfen, nur mit Konqueror unter KDE. Dieser kann allerdings nicht alles anzeigen.

MFG

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hab mir meine Mozilla Version auch direckt als Source runtergeladen gehabt und von Hand nach der Anleitung auf deren HP installiert. Das soll nicht heissen daß das ebuild nicht funktioniert hätte. In diesem Fall nutzte ich die Kompilation auch noch auf einem SuSE Rechner, und wollte daher Probs aus dem Wege gehen.

Evtl ist es ja auch dein Weg.

----------

## amne

/usr/portage/distfiles//enigmail-0.82.2.tar.gz scheint für deine Probleme verantwortlich zu sein. Versuch mal das File zu löschen und dann neu zu emergen.

----------

## sirro

 *amne wrote:*   

> /usr/portage/distfiles//enigmail-0.82.2.tar.gz scheint für deine Probleme verantwortlich zu sein. Versuch mal das File zu löschen und dann neu zu emergen.

 

Wäre aber dann eine seltsame Fehlermeldung, oder?

```
!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//enigmail-0.82.2.tar.gz
```

Wenn die Datei nicht existieren soll, aber trotzdem da wäre.

----------

## amne

Stimmt, die Meldung ist etwas verwirrend, tritt aber auch dann auf, wenn das File korrupt ist.

----------

## sirro

 *amne wrote:*   

> Stimmt, die Meldung ist etwas verwirrend, tritt aber auch dann auf, wenn das File korrupt ist.

 

Gut zu wissen. Ich hätte niemals vermutet, dass die Datei existieren könnte.

----------

## Sas

kanns sich nich auch einfach um n fehler im ebuild handeln? immerhin sind da  in "/usr/portage/distfiles//enigmail-0.82.2.tar.gz" 2 slashes, wo einer sein sollte.

hatte mal nen ähnlichen fehler, nachdem ich das ebuild korrigiert hatte, ging dann alles. oder einfach mal neu rsyncen, am besten mit nem anderen server und nochmal probieren...

----------

## Melchior

Hallo

also ich hab Mozilla emerged bekommen, aber nur die 1.6beta . Hier wurde eine höhere enigmail genommen. 

Mozilla hab ich danach mit dem XPI-Paket auch auf deutsch geupdatet. 

Jetzt wollte ich Gnome weiter installieren, das immer bei Mozilla abbrach. Allerding kommt nun ein neuer Fehler.

```
minas-tirith / # emerge -p gnome

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/epiphany-1.0.6

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.4

minas-tirith / #

```

```
minas-tirith / # emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) net-www/epiphany-1.0.6 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) epiphany-1.0.6.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking epiphany-1.0.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/epiphany-1.0.6/work

>>> Source unpacked.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

checking for compiler -fshort-wchar option... yes

checking for mozilla version... 1.6b

configure: error:

*****************************************************************************

Epiphany can be built using Mozilla 1.4, 1.5a, 1.5b, 1.5 or

trunk snapshot, but the version available is 1.6b.

When using Mozilla trunk snapshot, a successful build is not guaranteed due

to the frequently changing state of the Mozilla interfaces and the limited

resources of the Epiphany team to support non-release Mozilla snapshots.

*****************************************************************************

!!! ERROR: net-www/epiphany-1.0.6 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 324, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

minas-tirith / #
```

Wahrscheinlich kommt es jetzt nicht mit der 1.6b klar.

Desweitern ist KDE leider immer noch in Englisch, obwohl der Befehl (siehe oben) geklappt hat kann ich kein deutsches Paket auswählen.

THX Melchi

----------

## Rechenknecht

 *Melchior wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Desweitern ist KDE leider immer noch in Englisch, obwohl der Befehl (siehe oben) geklappt hat kann ich kein deutsches Paket auswählen.
> 
> 

 

Hi,

ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber KDE-Programme verwenden die Sprache nicht Hardcoded (ausser Englisch).

Heisst: Nachdem du dir dein kde-i18n Paket installiert hast, musst du lediglich im "Control-Center" unter "Regional Settings" "add Language: German" anklicken. Und am besten Windowmanager neu starten. Fettig.

Oder meinst du mit Paket, dass du eben dies nicht tun kannst? Dann würd ich X mal neu starten klappt bei mir immer, wenn eine neu kompilierte X-app nicht gleich verfügbar ist.

Hoffe das hilft, soviel zu meinem First Post   :Embarassed: 

a.

----------

## amne

Wie siehts mit Mozilla 1.5 (siehe mein Post oben) aus? Schon versucht?

----------

## Melchior

@Rechenknecht

ne leider steht da immer noch nur Englisch  :Sad: 

@amne

Ne bis jetzt noch nicht probiert, werde ich aber. Ich teste gerade Kernel 2.6, wo gar nix geht. ISDN-HiSax bleibt beim booten stehen und wenn in lilo.conf vga=xxx drin ist, habe ich Konsole ohne Bild beim Starten.

MFG Melchior

----------

